

Google's New OS Will Offer Remote Desktop Capabilities - jeremyjitr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/googles_new_os_will_offer_remote_desktop_capabilities.php

======
zmmz
Same topic (posted yesterday): <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1427392>

